# My new car.......



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Evenin' all! ;D

Well after some SERIOUS research and lots of help from a number Evo VII owners and their BBS I bought a *Black 2001 Mitsubishi Evolution VII UK Spec* yesterday!










I picked the car up yesterday and it's everything I hoped it would be AND MORE ;D

The guy who sold it to me kept it garaged and in excellent nick. It's a Ralliart supplied car (August 2001) and has full service history and a good 8 months left on warranty. Clutch was replaced at 17K miles, it only has 18K on the clock now.

Inside it has a few extras including the cold climate pack and upgraded stereo (nice - much better than the shoddy ones that come as std in the cars I've tested)
Only gripe is the steering wheel is slightly misaligned but the car is not toeing in either way noticeably which is good - I'll just need to get the track rod ends adjusted at the next *service*, which is due in a month - it's the 30 month or 22K miles one so will ask them to look at it.

More importantly, *driving* the car is a totally new and awesome experience - I have driven an Evo VI before (the model before this) but it was only a mate's and I didn't want to push it.... but this thing is totally ON IT. 
It's taken me a day to tune into it's performance (and I'm still only 50% there) but corner entry, mid corner and exit is just stratospheric.....I've NEVER driven a car which handles so well.

It's wrong and unfair to compare it to the TT but in '03 spec my TT was close to the '7 on "listed" bhp and as the Evo is similar weight I thought there would be a barely noticeable difference in acceleration but no way - this thing is in a different time warp....and feels more like 300bhp!

What's different driving an Evo VII compared to the TT: 
- It *tramlines* badly on rutted dual carriageways and motorways...something I can put up with but annoying nevetheless....take 2 hands off the wheel and it's in the ditch! The steering rack is so quick that miniscule adjustments take you left or right, very quickly. Nevertheless, on good quality motorways long distance trips are just as comfortable as the TT. 
- The *turn in* is unparalled for such a car and is more assured and grippy than when I drove an Elise.
- The *ride* is better than the mods I did to the TT....it is harder but the damping is significantly improved and to absosrbs the bumps on B roads well without banging, crashing or skittering around. 
- The Evo doesn't like to go slowly - it's very unrefined around town. In traffic, llifting off the gas in 2nd at about 2-3K revs and it's full on kangaroo mode......there's anough shaking and moving to make a smoothie! 

- Get on it mid bend and it just seems to take it without blinking and asks for more.....*where the TT would start to understeer and you'd have to back off*, the Evo just points and grips without sunning an inch of poise or power....the AYC and ACD just sort everything out...awesome. 
- No cruise control (I think Powell has brought that to everyone's attention already  )

I'm certainly not going to be one of those ex TT owners frequenting this forum who come on and slag the TT......far from it...looking back I'd buy the car again. It's a completely different marque/concept/type of car to the Evo and is better in many ways but for my particular needs at the moment, the Evo is right on it.

And hopefully you'll still feel ok about inviting me on track days this year 

Here's a couple more pictures:


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Looks great Stu! And it has a built in table on the back for when the beer garden is full in the summer


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Is it normal for the clutch to needs replacement at 17k or was the car used for racing?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Very nice Stu - looked in depth at buying an EVO 6 before my TT and i can understand the attraction.

How long will this be staying standard ??

James.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Nice car Stu! Glad you found one and hope it gives as much pleasure as the TT did. Will it be going to the Nurburgring this year? 
Have fun
Jonah


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

> Looks great Stu! And it has a built in table on the back for when the beer garden is full in the summer Â


Too right ;D Loads of room to get all my peeps and bitches in the back too ;D



> Is it normal for the clutch to needs replacement at 17k or was the car used for racing?


I wouldnt't say it's "normal" but the standard clutches in the Evo models are renowned for their fragility and most owners with mods have replaced at some stage. Put it this way - I'd rather buy an 18K miler with a clutch replaced under warranty than an import (with no proof of milieage) or a UK car with 10K miles and not had it done. 
Even though this car is standard the amount of power going through the transmission in 1st and second is quite astonishing (resulting in a sub 5second 0-60 time) sio it depends on how the previous owner has treated it. 
So.....as I said...rather have it done than not. Can you tell me you've never dumped the clutch in 1st? 



> Very nice Stu - looked in depth at buying an EVO 6 before my TT and i can understand the attraction.
> 
> How long will this be staying standard ??
> 
> James.


Thanks James - unlikely to stay standard for long (cash allowing). Planned mods are:

- 18" wheels - not sure about this as the 17's still look fantastic (as opposed to the TT where the "18's make a substantial difference) but as the Evo is so a highly tuned dynamically, I want to drive some other 'VII's with 18"s on first.

- Want to take it on track so am going to go for some Movit's or AP's on the front. 
Then as far as the engine's concerned......

*- Xtreme Stage 1 Upgrade: * which puts the car up to 320bhp and 330ft/lbs Torque: 
- HKS Induction kit 
- Haywood and Scott Sports Exhaust system with down pipe, 
ARP uprated Competition Conrod Bolts 
- Turbo boost upgrade (1.4 bar VII) 
This was originally offered by Ralliart (now called Xtreme) back in '97 and they've been carrying it out on IV's, V's, VI's and VII's ever since.

Basically it's the same additions to the internals that the UK model FQ300 has and when you go to xtreme for this as a factory option on a new model they'll warranty it for 3 years - pretty good if you ask me.



> Nice car Stu! Glad you found one and hope it gives as much pleasure as the TT did. Will it be going to the Nurburgring this year?
> Have fun
> Jonah


Oh yes. [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

What a change 

As you say, the Evo is a completely different animal to the TT. In fact, it is a complete animal (no offence intended) - it is one of those cars that just has to be 'strong-armed' all the time. For cross country A to B driving I don't think there is anything to really touch these things ......... well nothing this side of Â£60k anyway.

Before acquiring the TT one of these was on my 'long list' of possibilities (along with a Scooby) but it didn't make the short list because it was a little uncompromising for me. It was a terrific drive (probably one of the best drives I have ever had) but I was not brave enough for a number of reasons, the major one being that it was not a relaxing car at lower speeds. I needed a car that would be quite happy being docile when required and also be able to undertake longer motorway journeys in a relatively relaxed manner (the Scooby seemed to cope better with these docility requirements).

I remember at the time that a bit of research threw up a rather short interval between services and that these things eat clutches, brakes and tyres at an alarming rate ...... however, if I had the wherewithall to run a 'clutch' (is that the right collective noun for cars ;D) of vehicles one of these would be in the 'stable' for sure.

Enjoy it ......... well you can't really fail to can you


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Nice - Stu always worth a look

http://www.powerengineering.co.uk/acatalog/mitsubishi.htm

James.


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

> Before acquiring the TT one of these was on my 'long list' of possibilities (along with a Scooby) but it didn't make the short list because it was a little uncompromising for me. It was a terrific drive (probably one of the best drives I have ever had) but I was not brave enough for a number of reasons, the major one being that it was not a relaxing car at lower speeds. I needed a car that would be quite happy being docile when required and also be able to undertake longer motorway journeys in a relatively relaxed manner


Correct - it's a shiseter at low speed.....absolutely and is an uncompromising car. Â As a result I'll use it a lot less than the TT which should suit me fine. Â As I said, the TT is not in the same mould of car as the Evo - each have their strengths....me, I want it for: 
- Performance
- Bang for yer bucks
- Practicality
- Ability on a track.

If I had these criteria before I bought the TT then well.....i wouldn't have bought the TT. Â the TT is much more refined, better looking, more docile at lower speeds and has excellent fuel consumption.



> ......I remember at the time that a bit of research threw up a rather short interval between services and that these things eat clutches, brakes and tyres at an alarming rate ...... however, if I had the wherewithall to run a 'clutch' (is that the right collective noun for cars Â ;D) of vehicles one of these would be in the 'stable' for sure.


Servicing intervals are frequent but only for AYC and diff oil changes at Â£60 a pop. Â Other main services come at 9K and 18K miles - pretty normal for the market before Audi brought in variable servicing. 
They do eat brakes and clutches because they go like shit off a shovel and you can't help but mash the gas pedal out of a roundabout.....fortunately I'm so shit scared of the thing I'm driving it slower than the TT at the moment.



> Nice - Stu always worth a look
> 
> http://www.powerengineering.co.uk/acatalog/mitsubishi.htm
> 
> James.


Forgot to say....mine has the automatic and manual Intercooler Water Spray fitted.....an amusing and worthwhile mod.....noticeable punch when the spray is on the i/c!

Re: power Engineering, very tempting.......need to see what rep they have in Evo world.....CPP, Xtreme, Norris and MA Developments Â seem to be the AmD's, MTM's of the Evo world......ahhh....all these new things to learn....I feel like a Jedi in training. Â 
Or should I say......"learn these all things I shall have to....a jedi in training, I feel like" Â ;D


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Ah- Norris designs - just starting up when i had my 200SX - very nice Evo demonstrator. Also worth a look is Mark Shead at MA developments. Big Cosworth expert (no bullshit and very well respected for his conversions) and moved into the Evo market a few years back

http://www.madevelopments.com/

James.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> As I said, the TT is not in the same mould of car as the Evo - each have their strengths....me, I want it for:
> - Performance
> - Bang for yer bucks
> - Practicality
> - Ability on a track.


Good choice although I suspect you will not keep it as long as you did the TT.

I had an EVO V for a time and it was with these reasons above you stated in mind - except practicality with the fuel range which is pitiful when you cane it (and you tend to most of the times as the cars are such eager puppies straining at the leash) For bangs per buck there is really little to touch them.

Mine just got too expensive to run after a time (clutch, tyres, brake discs, pads, and what seemed to be a constant booking at the garage for various fluid changes etc. I understand Mitsubishis haved worked to reduce these and make ownership easier.

I was hooked on the track experience with Evos until I started encountering and being out-cornered and braked by Caterhams (in the dry), so I switched my allegance.

It is the sensations delivered that set Evo's apart - they make you aware of every MPH on the clock and therefore can be tiring on longer journies - will you be getting a hack to complement it?

On fitment 18" wheels a word of caution: my late friend, the great Mark Lovell (no slouch in a rally or road car) although aligned to Subaru, was very experienced in setting up cars (Cossies and Subarus)and last time I had a beer with him, warned against changing wheels and tyres on Evos. His reasoning was that AYC and electronics systems is set up with the lateral compliance, sidewall height, tread compound and grip characteristics of the homologated tyres. Tampering with these ( and things like ride height, damping etc) can have adverse rather than positive effects on the way the car handles. Probably more relevant for cutting edge competition than 8/10s road stuff, but worth considering. He did know what he was talking about.

Enjoy yer new car. They ain't about looks.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Stu:

Very nice car mate. Looks the mutts undercarraige. I'm sure you'll enjoy the motor & i look forward to seeing it real soon.

Not so sure about a race now though. Quite happy to challenge TT's in my S8, but i think i'll struggle against the EVO. At best, i could not afford the fuel, trying to keep up ;D


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Stu,

Have fun as I know you will!

Just two points :

[1]


> ....take 2 hands off the wheel and it's in the ditch!


That's the same in EVERY car !! : ;D

[2] Don't forget a drive to the 'ring and back will be a couple of hundred miles so it'll need another service!  

Have fun and I look forward to see how it goes when we get there.

You are "das schwartz auto nutter" 8)


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Practicality my arse.

I know this game.

Even though I've only had a car for a few months, I'm always looking and thinking and plotting what might be next.

I know you've been hankering after a ricer, you told me this last year.

The problem, as we know, is that buying a new car costs money. Not just in the pure ticket price of the car, but loss of value of existing car, dealer margin etc.

So we need a good reason in order to justify it to ourselves, and our wives. It doesn't matter if the reason isn't really valid (who on earth punts a new born baby around in an Evo?) so long as it is arguable. This way we can convince ourselves and better halves.

This is the same logic that caused me to chop my wife's Lexus IS200 in for a TT Roadster, largely on the grounds that it would be easier to put the child seat in to a car with the roof off (true) and you can switch the passenger airbag off on Audis you know. ;D

Maybe you will be down to one car (Focus is a company car?) but I reckon you suspect that the Evo won't be sustainable as an only car...

Just don't tell the Mrs. Not yet anyway.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Well I think it looks horrible.

Terrible thing, envy


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Nice car Stu..

Chap across the road from me has an FQ300.......and F*** thats quick ;D

I may be joining you rice burner wise, have been looking at 22b's and P1's


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

> Good choice although I suspect you will not keep it as long as you did the TT.


You never know.....Carlos' post wasn't far off it!



> I had an EVO V for a time and it was with these reasons above you stated in mind - except practicality with the fuel range which is pitiful when you cane it (and you tend to most of the times as the cars are such eager puppies straining at the leash) Â For bangs per buck there is really little to touch them.
> 
> Mine just got too expensive to run after a time (clutch, tyres, brake discs, pads, and what seemed to be a constant booking at the garage for various fluid changes etc. Â I understand Mitsubishis haved worked to reduce these and make ownership easier.


It is better now but nowhere near TT std variable servicing. Â The AYC and diff oil needs changing every 4,500 miles but that's a price you pay for the car......
Only driving at weekends and low mileage so not overly bothered about the petrol consumption it's just made to feel worse as the tank is only 40 litres Â 
Keeping it easy you can get nearly 30mpg on motorway crusing but i didn;t buy it for that Â 



> On fitment 18" wheels a word of caution: Â my late friend, the great Mark Lovell (no slouch in a rally or road car) although aligned to Subaru, was very experienced in setting up cars (Cossies and Subarus)and last time I had a beer with him, warned against changing wheels and tyres on Evos. Â His reasoning was that AYC and electronics systems Â is set up with the lateral compliance, sidewall height, tread compound and grip characteristics of the homologated tyres. Â Tampering with these ( and things like ride height, damping etc) can have adverse rather than positive effects on the way the car handles. Â Probably more relevant for cutting edge competition than 8/10s road stuff, but worth considering. Â He did know what he was talking about.


Fair point hence my comment re: may leave the 17"s as is....also remember how better my TT was on 17"s as opposed to 18"s Â



> Enjoy yer new car. Â They ain't about looks.


Indeed Â ;D



> Stu:
> 
> Very nice car mate. Looks the mutts undercarraige. I'm sure you'll enjoy the motor & i look forward to seeing it real soon.


Anytime!



> Stu,
> 
> Have fun as I know you will!
> 
> ...


doh! Â [smiley=smash.gif] Â ;D



> [2] Don't forget a drive to the 'ring and back will be a couple of hundred miles so it'll need another service! Â  Â
> Have fun and I look forward to see how it goes when we get there.
> You are "das schwartz auto nutter" Â 8)


and you are das rout fleigenmachiner ;D
Will be sure to get a full service afore we go!



> Practicality my arse.
> I know this game.
> Even though I've only had a car for a few months, I'm always looking and thinking and plotting what might be next.
> I know you've been hankering after a ricer, you told me this last year.


Correct Â 



> The problem, as we know, is that buying a new car costs money. Â Not just in the pure ticket price of the car, but loss of value of existing car, dealer margin etc.


Yeah but the TT cost less than 25K new for me so 5-6K depreciation is cheap as chips motiring given mods etc....
AND.....I am intending for this to be a project car for the weekends...oops Â [smiley=vulcan.gif] nearly gave the game away Â ;D



> So we need a good reason in order to justify it to ourselves, and our wives. Â It doesn't matter if the reason isn't really valid (who on earth punts a new born baby around in an Evo?) so long as it is arguable. Â This way we can convince ourselves and better halves.


Man you're nearly as good as Derren Brown Â ;D



> This is the same logic that caused me to chop my wife's Lexus IS200 in for a TT Roadster, largely on the grounds that it would be easier to put the child seat in to a car with the roof off (true) and you can switch the passenger airbag off on Audis you know. Â ;D
> Maybe you will be down to one car (Focus is a company car?) but I reckon you suspect that the Evo won't be sustainable as an only car...


Focus is Amanda's car so plan will be to make that family car but "just in case" it's important that I have a genuine 4 seater ;D



> Just don't tell the Mrs. Â Not yet anyway. Â


 



> Nice car Stu..
> 
> Chap across the road from me has an FQ300.......and F*** thats quick ;D
> 
> I may be joining you rice burner wise, have been looking at 22b's and P1's


Nick - the rarity of the Evo did it for me - bin the Scooby idea the Evo's are so much better in every way - buy a P1 now and in 2 years local 21yo nutter has one......great cars but too well known for my tastes


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Just to be slightly off-topic, I was talking to a track-day veteran at the end of last year and he told me that they're changing the rules at the ring.

No matter how many times you've been before or how experienced a driver you are, you have to now take a one day training course with instructor if you're not a German resident.

He mentioned that they were going to bring it in, but I can't remember whether he said it was a definite or possible.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> have been looking at 22b's


only jap car i would ever buy. Â i know a guy who has one and it's one of the legitimate subaru uk cars (i think there were only 16 non-grey imports in the uk)

followed the guy the other day, f**cking rapid!!! Â  Â ;D

cheers

James


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

> (i think there were only 16 non-grey imports in the uk)


14 and they were Â£39995 each! :


----------



## westty (Jan 3, 2004)

Very nice Stu....should keep you occupied for a while  do ralliart do a kiddy seat?. ;D

All the best with it mate.


----------



## Ballistic (May 13, 2002)

Great car Stu, I'm sure you will get alot of fun from it.
As you say it's chalk and cheese when compared to the TT
I've had a 6 and a 7 plus a 225CTT so like you I know how they compare.
For me I prefered the 6 (it felt quicker) but it did suffer badly from tramlining (tracking sorted that)
Both cars were amazingly practical, but as you say are expensive to run. I found them both ok around town (never really suffered from driveline shunt) but as you know are at their best blasting along country roads.
Just make sure you keep it well secured, I had 2 attempted thefts of my 7, and in the end that's what put me off them (attracted to much attention of the wrong kind)


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

> only jap car i would ever buy. Â i know a guy who has one and it's one of the legitimate subaru uk cars (i think there were only 16 non-grey imports in the uk)
> 
> followed the guy the other day, f**cking rapid!!! Â  Â ;D
> 
> ...


mmm...28k for an S reg one Â 
http://www.just-sports.org/car_details.asp?id=S plater


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2004)

Congrats on the car purchase! Personally I despise the Evo but its great that you found a car that you really enjoy. When my girl was looking into a new car we were going to take an Evo out but I basically told the dealer to slag off when he tried to put down my TT. However we DID take out an STI. The EVOs arch rival. Quite a fun little ride. Very mini-cooperish. Too rough for a DD for my tastes though. The other day I was at a stop light and look across the way to see an EVO and an STI line up in side by side lanes. I knew it was going to be nasty. Sure enough they started revving and when it turned green, they were off. I could only see them for the first 75 yards or so but they were neck and neck the whole time I was wacthing. The guy in the STI still had a sec to grab a peak at my TT though. Hehehe. Never fails.

Congrats again. Hopefully it gives you many pleasurable miles and big wide smiles.


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

> Congrats on the car purchase! Personally I despise the Evo but its great that you found a car that you really enjoy. When my girl was looking into a new car we were going to take an Evo out but I basically told the dealer to slag off when he tried to put down my TT. However we DID take out an STI. The EVOs arch rival. Quite a fun little ride. Very mini-cooperish. Too rough for a DD for my tastes though. The other day I was at a stop light and look across the way to see an EVO and an STI line up in side by side lanes. I knew it was going to be nasty. Sure enough they started revving and when it turned green, they were off. I could only see them for the first 75 yards or so but they were neck and neck the whole time I was wacthing. The guy in the STI still had a sec to grab a peak at my TT though. Hehehe. Never fails.
> 
> Congrats again. Hopefully it gives you many pleasurable miles and big wide smiles.


It will do ;D

So far I've been proposiitoned by: 
- Yellow 911 Turbo
- Maroon Soarer (subsequently found this was modded to over 650bhp  )

and a Toyota Yaris ;D

Traffic light wars in an Evo are a sure fire bet to melt the clutch EVEN after 1 launch so until the quattro paddle clutch from AP arrives I'm staying in granny mode


----------

